# Cristiano Ronaldo si sente perseguitato. Clamoroso addio in vista?



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2017)

In Spagna non si parla d'altro e oggi lo fanno apertamente El Pais (quotidiano a maggior diffusione nazionale) e Mundo Deportivo: Cristiano Ronaldo vuole lasciare la penisola iberica. 
Il rapporto con quel paese ormai è logorato, con l'asso portoghese che si sente perseguitato non solo dal fisco spagnolo ma anche dal giudice sportivo che recentemente lo ha bastonato con 5 giornate. 
Dal suo entourage parlano chiaro: _"Non possiamo garantire che resterà sicuramente, da qui al 31 agosto possono succedere tante cose"_. Anche in Portogallo confermano le indiscrezioni: CR7 vuole cambiare aria. 

Clamoroso addio in vista?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In Spagna non si parla d'altro e oggi lo fanno apertamente El Pais (quotidiano a maggior diffusione nazionale) e Mundo Deportivo: Cristiano Ronaldo vuole lasciare la penisola iberica.
> Il rapporto con quel paese ormai è logorato, con l'asso portoghese che si sente perseguitato non solo dal fisco spagnolo ma anche dal giudice sportivo che recentemente lo ha bastonato con 5 giornate.
> Dal suo entourage parlano chiaro: _"Non possiamo garantire che resterà sicuramente, da qui al 31 agosto possono succedere tante cose"_. Anche in Portogallo confermano le indiscrezioni: CR7 vuole cambiare aria.
> 
> Clamoroso addio in vista?


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2017)

Si accontenterà della 77?


----------



## The Ripper (24 Agosto 2017)

si dice anche che vorrebbe prendere quanto Messi.
Al momento percepisce qualcosa come 20/25mln a stagione

Non credo ci sia squadra che possa permetterselo, se non il PSG che però ha già preso Neymar e sta prendendo anche Mbappé
Ma forse due stipendi oltre i 30mln manco il PSG può pagarli


----------



## Roccoro (24 Agosto 2017)

Va alla Juve a fare la riserva 
Comunque seriamente, non so dove potrebbe andare, al PSG?


----------



## 7vinte (24 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Va alla Juve a fare la riserva
> Comunque seriamente, non so dove potrebbe andare, al PSG?



Manchester United


----------



## Gito (24 Agosto 2017)

Sarò pure un pazzo ma quei 2 mesi a parlare con Mendes con blitz di notte dopo il ritorno dalla Cina non mi van giu ancora 
fino al 31 niente è impossibile se poi è un sogno pace, sicuramente non resto deluso se nn arriva.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Va alla Juve a fare la riserva
> Comunque seriamente, non so dove potrebbe andare, al PSG?



Che domande.... da noi ovviamente, sempre se accettano la fideiussione.
Seriamente direi solo lo United, forse forse il City, potrebbe il Psg ma in quel caso succederebbe un terremoto


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2017)

L'innominabile ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Sarò pure un pazzo ma quei 2 mesi a parlare con Mendes con blitz di notte dopo il ritorno dalla Cina non mi van giu ancora
> fino al 31 niente è impossibile se poi è un sogno pace, sicuramente non resto deluso se nn arriva.



Ma per cortesia


----------



## Scii95 (24 Agosto 2017)

Mah sinceramente in questo momento poche squadre potrebbero permetterselo. Il PSG se prende Mbappe ne dubito fortemente, Il City potrebbe essere un'opzione (i soldi per fare questa operazione li avrebbe, ma ha già speso tanto, quindi difficile). Come ultima opzione metterei lo United, meta sicuramente gradita da CR7, ma anche qui non sono sicuro che possano permettersi uno stipendio così oneroso, per non parlare del prezzo di cartellino. Tolte queste squadre sinceramente non ne vedo nessun'altra potenziale per acquistarlo. Il Milan, per ovvi motivi, non lo cito nemmeno, visto che sarebbe ed è solo fantascienza


----------



## The Ripper (24 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Sarò pure un pazzo ma quei 2 mesi a parlare con Mendes con blitz di notte dopo il ritorno dalla Cina non mi van giu ancora
> fino al 31 niente è impossibile se poi è un sogno pace, sicuramente non resto deluso se nn arriva.



25mln...
...all'anno.
100 al Real...
... se va bene.
Non giochi manco la Champions.

Guarda che poi gli altri ci prendono per il cu se leggono ste cose eh!


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In Spagna non si parla d'altro e oggi lo fanno apertamente El Pais (quotidiano a maggior diffusione nazionale) e Mundo Deportivo: Cristiano Ronaldo vuole lasciare la penisola iberica.
> Il rapporto con quel paese ormai è logorato, con l'asso portoghese che si sente perseguitato non solo dal fisco spagnolo ma anche dal giudice sportivo che recentemente lo ha bastonato con 5 giornate.
> Dal suo entourage parlano chiaro: _"Non possiamo garantire che resterà sicuramente, da qui al 31 agosto possono succedere tante cose"_. Anche in Portogallo confermano le indiscrezioni: CR7 vuole cambiare aria.
> 
> Clamoroso addio in vista?



E' una storia che gira sui media spagnoli da inizio giugno. Comunque tutte le testate fanno riferimento allo stesso articolo del Pais di ieri.
Per quanto ormai si dice adesso a Madrid, e come riferisce anche Marca, CR7 resta dov'è. Ma è abbastanza indubbio che Mendes abbia abboccato varie squadre per un eventuale addio come è abbastanza indubbio, anche da parole precise dette da Perez, che la possibilità sia stata discussa col Real.

Sempre restando in tema Real, dove hanno finalizzato una valanga di rinnovi cruciali e strategici (il più significativo è quello di Asensio, che avrà dunque un ruolo centrale nel futuro merengue) Zidane ha detto in conferenza che potrebbero esserci delle sorprese per rinforzare la squadra prima della chiusura del mercato, questo significa che il drago sta aspettando sornione ma non dormendo...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Agosto 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una storia che gira sui media spagnoli da inizio giugno. Comunque tutte le testate fanno riferimento allo stesso articolo del Pais di ieri.
> Per quanto ormai si dice adesso a Madrid, e come riferisce anche Marca, CR7 resta dov'è. Ma è abbastanza indubbio che Mendes abbia abboccato varie squadre per un eventuale addio come è abbastanza indubbio, anche da parole precise dette da Perez, che la possibilità sia stata discussa col Real.
> 
> Sempre restando in tema Real, dove hanno finalizzato una valanga di rinnovi cruciali e strategici (il più significativo è quello di Asensio, che avrà dunque un ruolo centrale nel futuro merengue) Zidane ha detto in conferenza che potrebbero esserci delle sorprese per rinforzare la squadra prima della chiusura del mercato, questo significa che il drago sta aspettando sornione ma non dormendo...


lo sgarbo Mbappé se lo sono segnati al dito. L'occhio del Real è puntato in Germania... l'altro in Inghilterra.
A meno che Verratti...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo sgarbo Mbappé se lo sono segnati al dito. L'occhio del Real è puntato in Germania... l'altro in Inghilterra.
> A meno che Verratti...



Eh si. Il PSG ha rotto le uova nel paniere a tutti. E' l'autentica scheggia impazzita che sta attaccando ferocemente il vertice del calcio mondiale e scompaginando i piani dei grandi club.


----------



## mrsmit (24 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'innominabile ?



Uh Maronn.........non succede ma se succede..............


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Uh Maronn.........non succede ma se succede..............



Non succede semplicemente perché è impossibile sotto ogni aspetto . 
Già ci hanno perculato per mesi su altri lidi perché 2 utenti ci credevano veramente direi che è abbastanza per quest anno .


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2017)

Vi dico la mia? L'anno prossimo potrebbe essere una pista percorribile. Saremo (si spera) in Champions e con una squadra rodata, e anche Fassone non ha escluso la cosa. Avrebbe già 33 anni, ma sarebbe comunque qualcosa di incredibile. Quest'anno non si muove per me. L'unica squadra in cui sarebbe andato era lo United, che però non lo prenderà


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non succede semplicemente perché è impossibile sotto ogni aspetto .
> Già ci hanno perculato per mesi su altri lidi perché 2 utenti ci credevano veramente direi che è abbastanza per quest anno .



Se non avessero già dato la 7 a Kalinic io ci spererei..ma così...


----------



## Konrad (24 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non avessero già dato la 7 a Kalinic io ci spererei..ma così...



Ubi maior minor cessat

Lo sponsor sparito nel nulla...
Il Presidentissimo che viene a vedere il "big match" contro il Cagliari...magari nemmeno solo...
Stasera che certifichiamo la qualificazione all'Europa League...

Chi percula è triste perché a lui hanno tolto anche i sogni...


----------



## Roccoro (24 Agosto 2017)

Che i due Li annunceranno qualcosa l'inizio della settimana prossima è possibile, ma che sia Ronaldo tale sponsor e giocatore la vedo molto difficile....


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ubi maior minor cessat
> 
> Lo sponsor sparito nel nulla...
> Il Presidentissimo che viene a vedere il "big match" contro il Cagliari...magari nemmeno solo...
> ...



Parlando per ipotesi... siamo certi che la Lega permetterebbe il cambio di numero?
Io non ne sono così sicuro...


----------



## malos (24 Agosto 2017)

Ma dai facciamo i seri sennò meritiamo le perculate che si sono beccati gli interisti con Messi.


----------



## krull (24 Agosto 2017)

É svolta CR7


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Agosto 2017)

tutti questi mal di pancia venuti fuori dopo il rinnovo a Messi a 39 milioni a stagione,
per me sta solo cercando l' aumento..


----------



## Igniorante (24 Agosto 2017)

Hai ragione Cristiano, in Spagna ti perseguitano, vieni in Italia dai che così le passi tutte lisce... Proprio noi del Milan abbiamo avuto un nano che lo sa bene, vedrai che non te ne penti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non succede semplicemente perché è impossibile sotto ogni aspetto .
> Già ci hanno perculato per mesi su altri lidi perché 2 utenti ci credevano veramente direi che è abbastanza per quest anno .


Poi diciamo gli interisti con Messi...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2017)

Sbaglio o in questo forum si scrive sempre che ci serve un esterno sinistro d' attacco?


----------



## Crox93 (24 Agosto 2017)

Attenzione alla sorpresa Manchester City.
Sarebbe clamoroso ma sono tra i pochissimi ad aver la disponibilità economica


----------



## Wildbone (24 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o in questo forum si scrive sempre che ci serve un esterno sinistro d' attacco?



C'è emamilan99 (non me ne voglia ) che nei suoi ultimi 300 messaggi ha scritto solo "la dirigenza si deve accorgere che ci serve una mezzala vice-kessie, agile e forte, e un'esterno sinistro d'attacco (Keita sarebbe perfetto)".


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

wildbone ha scritto:


> c'è emamilan99 (non me ne voglia ) che nei suoi ultimi 300 messaggi ha scritto solo "la dirigenza si deve accorgere che ci serve una mezzala vice-kessie, agile e forte, e un'esterno sinistro d'attacco (keita sarebbe perfetto)". :d



ahaahah  3


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

a parte gli scherzi CR7 lo prenderei l'anno prossimo per la champions. e non credo che il real lo lasci partire. Con il nuovo modulo Ronaldo sta da dio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo sgarbo Mbappé se lo sono segnati al dito. L'occhio del Real è puntato in Germania... l'altro in Inghilterra.
> A meno che Verratti...



Lewandowski in Germania e Hazard in Inghilterra?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ubi maior minor cessat
> 
> Lo sponsor sparito nel nulla...
> Il Presidentissimo che viene a vedere il "big match" contro il Cagliari...magari nemmeno solo...
> ...



Ma infatti, parliamo di calcio...che dramma è sognare? Le perculate degli altri? Ma si attacchino a sta m.... abbiamo una bella squadra e per me conta solo il campo, ci perculino per ste cose, poi quando però in campo li battiamo rideremo noi magari..

alla fine mancano 6 giorni alla fine del mercato..devo stare a sognare deolofeu? Sogno in grande, conscio che tanto la rosa attuale per me è già bella e sono contento così


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In Spagna non si parla d'altro e oggi lo fanno apertamente El Pais (quotidiano a maggior diffusione nazionale) e Mundo Deportivo: Cristiano Ronaldo vuole lasciare la penisola iberica.
> Il rapporto con quel paese ormai è logorato, con l'asso portoghese che si sente perseguitato non solo dal fisco spagnolo ma anche dal giudice sportivo che recentemente lo ha bastonato con 5 giornate.
> Dal suo entourage parlano chiaro: _"Non possiamo garantire che resterà sicuramente, da qui al 31 agosto possono succedere tante cose"_. Anche in Portogallo confermano le indiscrezioni: CR7 vuole cambiare aria.
> 
> Clamoroso addio in vista?



Direi che storicamente è il momento favorevole per battere cassa dopo due champions consecutive.
Più che un mal di pancia, una piccola colite programmata.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, parliamo di calcio...che dramma è sognare? Le perculate degli altri? Ma si attacchino a sta m.... abbiamo una bella squadra e per me conta solo il campo, ci perculino per ste cose, poi quando però in campo li battiamo rideremo noi magari..
> 
> alla fine mancano 6 giorni alla fine del mercato..devo stare a sognare deolofeu? Sogno in grande, conscio che tanto la rosa attuale per me è già bella e sono contento così



Infatti, ci mancherebbe di sognare di prendere Kalinic per esempio  le perculate francamente le vedo come una cosa da veri sfigati, come gli interisti.

Comunque un giorno F&M magari sveleranno i retroscena di questa estate incredibile e allora sapremo cosa si sono detti davvero con Mendes in quella famosa riunione... e su chi fosse la ciliegiona che disse Fassone.

Il calciomercato è fatto anche di trattative clamorose abbozzate e mai chiuse, di sogni cullati e infranti. Nei giorni scorsi hanno fotografato (quindi non sono illazioni) l'entourage di Messi insieme ai vertici del City, per dire. Messi resta dov'è, sicuri al 100%, ma non si può dire che il City non stia pensando alla fattibilità di un'operazione del genere. Oppure è tutta un'invenzione e in realtà hanno parlato di gnocca??  Neymar-PSG insegna d'altronde che a volte quello che si pensa essere impossibile...

Tornando in topic, secondo AS CR7 intende ridiscutere il contratto col Real perchè vuole un adeguamento alla luce dei contratti di Neymar e Messi. Sempre lo stesso CR7 ha detto che è felice di restare al Real "per un altro anno", segno che evidentemente vorrà discutere del suo futuro con Perez e lo farà molto presto.


----------

